# Bạn Sẽ Tặng Hoa Gì Cho Thầy Cô Nhân Ngày 20/11



## hoatuoidanang (31 Tháng mười 2015)

*Bạn sẽ tặng hoa gì cho thầy cô nhân ngày 20/11*

*Tặng hoa 20-11 đẹp và ý nghĩa cho thầy cô là một hành động tôn vinh và thể hiện lòng biết ơn tới công lao của người thầy nhân ngày Nhà giáo Việt Nam*
*Hoa Tươi Sài Gòn* xin mời bạn đọc cùng tìm hiểu thêm về những loại hoa nào nên và không nên tặng trong ngày nhà giáo Việt Nam để giúp bạn đọc hiểu biết thêm *Bạn sẽ tặng hoa gì cho thầy cô nhân ngày 20/11* nhé


http://4.bp.************/-Fb5_p-JS3-Y/VjLiH0IVt8I/AAAAAAAAMDU/Kzz4cyxmn0M/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-1.jpg


*1. Hoa Sen :* mùa này có thể khó tìm được hoa sen nhưng nếu được hãy tặng thầy cô những đóa hoa sen nhé bởi loài hoa này thể hiện vẻ đẹp tinh khiết, bền bỉ. Hoa sen xanh biểu hiện cho trí tuệ. Ngoài ra, hoa sen là một hình ảnh đẹp biểu hiện chó ý chí kiên cường vượt khó. Là loài hoa tượng trưng cho dân tộc Việt Nam


http://2.bp.************/-04qoxE8WFDg/VjLiH5Z2mvI/AAAAAAAAMC0/h4FW9SK-CLY/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-2.jpg


*2. Hoa Hồng :* là loại hoa thể hiện tình yêu, sự ấm áp và hạnh phúc. Đây cũng là loài hoa phổ biến vừa dễ tìm và cũng thường được dùng để tặng trong mỗi dịp lễ, tết của người Việt. Tặng một bó hoa hồng đỏ cho thầy cô sẽ thể hiện tình yêu của bạn đối với thầy cô. thể  hiện tình yêu thương đối với thầy cô giáo người đã dạy dỗ bạn giúp bạn trưởng


http://4.bp.************/-i8hoKolsirg/VjLiH2LLedI/AAAAAAAAMCw/Jc2tsxfJQPs/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-3.jpg


*3. Hoa Lan :* là một loài hoa đẹp, mang ý nghĩa sâu sắc tượng trưng cho vẻ đệp đài các, quý phái và sang trọng, Tặng hoa lan để thể hiện sự kính trọng đối với thầy cô.


http://1.bp.************/-wvekIpTXkoM/VjLiIqXetvI/AAAAAAAAMDI/kpU4v0MH7to/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-4.jpg


*4. Hoa Cẩm Chướng :* Hầu hết các loài hoa cẩm chướng bày tỏ tình yêu mến Hoa cẩm chướng đỏ tượng trưng cho tình yêu sâu sắc và sự ngưỡng mộ. Màu trắng của cẩm chướng đại diện cho sự may mắn và thuần khiết. Biểu tượng vĩnh cửu cho tình yêu thầy cô lại chính là Cẩm chướng hồng.


http://2.bp.************/-Fo5ZbTZCzpM/VjLiIwBkCwI/AAAAAAAAMDE/zxPmkjpl4Ao/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-5.jpg


*5. Hoa Ly :* Hoa lily biểu tượng cho sự tinh khiết, thanh tịnh và cao thượng, lily còn là một biểu tượng của tình yêu của mẹ, thầy cô, lily trắng tượng trưng cho sự ngây thơ và hạnh phúc và lily vàng thể hiện niềm vui rạng rỡ.


http://1.bp.************/-_632d12ut6s/VjLiI2hbXXI/AAAAAAAAMDA/rqihGWkM44I/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-6.jpg


*6. Hoa Đồng Tiền :* tượng trưng cho hạnh phúc Nó mang đến cho chúng ta sự tươi sáng và vui vẻ, tình yêu và lòng ngợi ca.


http://3.bp.************/-k76XYGOob_E/VjLiJablPCI/AAAAAAAAMDQ/UCi8MtR3LJc/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-7.jpg


*7. Hoa Hướng Dương :* thể hiện vươn lên không ngại nắng mưa, gian khó để đến với mái trường hàng ngày dạy dỗ các học trò thân yêu


http://2.bp.************/-8Den6ofpteA/VjLjNnoUx1I/AAAAAAAAMDY/3DNqPqSmBZQ/s1600/hoa-tang-thay-co-20.11-8.jpg


Với các học sinh tiều học thì các bậc phụ huynh có thể chuẩn bị cho con em mình một bông *hoa tươi tặng dịp 20/11* cho cô hay thầy giáo trong ngày Nhà giáo Việt Nam là được. Bông hoa tặng cô đơn giản nhưng thể hiện sự quan tâm và lòng biết ơn tới công lao của các thầy cô giáo.


Và các bạn không nên tặng cho thầy cô dịp này là hoa huệ, hoa cúc trắng… vì những loại hoa này chỉ dùng cho việc hiếu nghĩa nhé 


*Theo dichvuhoatuoisaigon.com*


----------

